# (06/16/16) Menards Does HO Buildings!



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

You asked for it, and now, you got it! 

We are extremely excited to introduce our first two of a complete series of prebuilt and prelit HO Scale Buildings! Introducing the HO Menards Hobby Shop and the HO Dakota Cabinet Factory! 

HO Menards Hobby Shop (SKU# 279-5001) Dimensions: 3"W x 6"L x 3.5"H










Add some excitement to your existing train layout with the HO gauge Menards Hobby Shop. From miniaturized train sets to enthusiastic shoppers, this model has everything! Constructed on a sturdy, extra-rigid platform for superior strength, this preassembled building is a realistic recreation of a train hobby shop from the good old days. Adding to its authenticity, the storefront is decorated with tiny train sets and vintage advertising from your favorite railroads. And, with the addition of a 4.5-volt AC adapter (sold separately, Menards SKU# 289-4005, 4006), the outdoor signage and the interior of the store brightly light up, allowing you to take in every detail of this charming shop. 

Take a look inside and you will see something special in every corner of the store. Eight figures, including Jack the German Shepherd, are scattered throughout to give the shop a friendly personality. As you take in all the diminutive details, you’ll see a young boy gazing in wonderment at all the train displays, a father and daughter strolling into the store as they are greeted by the shopkeeper, and a calm cat leisurely lying on a dumpster near the back office door. With the Menards Hobby Shop, your train setup will be a sight to behold! Click here to see more images and details!

HO Dakota Cabinet Factory (SKU# 279-5002) Dimensions: 6"W x 10.5"L x 5"H










This prelit and preassembled building is constructed of wood and stands sturdily on a rigid, grass-covered platform. This building is full of unsurpassed details such as hand-weathered bricks and sawdust covered roof tops. Other details include authentic signage, storage and electrical sheds, realistic looking trees, coal and much more. Figurines include 3 workers and Jack the German Shepherd who lounges happily in the shade.

Perhaps the most impressive feature is the electronic Sherwin-Williams® paint sign. Lit by LED lights, this sign is glows brightly with the famous Sherwin Williams paint splash. This building also features 2 exterior LED lights. This building illuminates with the addition of a 4.5-volt AC adapter (sold separately, Menards SKU# 289-4005, 4006). Click here to see more images and details!

Plus, take advantage of our 11% rebate sale going on through Saturday, June 11, 2016!










Keep an eye out for more HO scale buildings arriving online soon. Sign up for our HO Gauge emails and be the first to know when new items become available. Click here to sign up! In case you missed it, this week’s email is pictured below.










Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

When did a home improvement store start carrying train stuff? I have never seen any at the store where I live.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

FOURTEEN said:


> When did a home improvement store start carrying train stuff? I have never seen any at the store where I live.


Not only carrying it, they manufacture it! Go to their website, and look.
Just till now, they were making all O scale stuff.
Rolling stock, cars, trucks, buildings and track.
Yes, O gauge track.
All really nice quality and a fraction of what Lionel wants.

Hey, Menards guy..........when does the HO track start coming out? :sold:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Got the tape measure out now seeing if that cabinet factory will fit. If I could cut off and move the side wood shed it should fit no problem. :smilie_daumenpos:

If you're going to start HO scale stuff please don't forget us west coast molders. Two or more story brick buildings are not all that common here. 

Single story stucco, wood and such stores, shops etc. are more common.
Smaller is some times better.

Magic


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Put away the tape measure! Make em fit!:laugh:Very nice!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Although there are two threads in the Market Place section of the forum where this kind of thing would be more appropriate.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Although there are two threads in the Market Place section of the forum where this kind of thing would be more appropriate.


I can let them slide on this one. Most of us knew about the O scale stuff, but the HO is a new!

Does this mean we might start seeing some more HO stuff?

Assuming this is the same guy who posts on the O scale stuff?


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Although there are two threads in the Market Place section of the forum where this kind of thing would be more appropriate.



I would say a special section just for manufacturers/suppliers would be in order. Then they could be official sponsors of the forum.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Its interesting they are doing this, Hardware stores like this are more frequented by males, the big box craft stores carry hobby items, but are more frequented by the ladies, who may not go to the train stuff thats way back in the store. Perhaps it will spark more train interest.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There is a section it is called PRODUCT PROMOTIONS. Or RETAILER DEALS
But it seems that Menards is immune from having their products that they are promoting placed there.
There is a double standard as for who gets moved there.


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Stopped by Menards today and could not find any, Asked one of the people that worked there, and "If we carried it all, it would be at christmas only" So it looks as if there stores here do not carry it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

FOURTEEN said:


> Stopped by Menards today and could not find any, Asked one of the people that worked there, and "If we carried it all, it would be at christmas only" So it looks as if there stores here do not carry it.


I re read the announcement and it looks like you have to go online to get them. Maybe they will stock the HO stuff around Christmas.


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Ahh yes it is buried in the post to go online and look. Hope they come out with more Ho scale stuff also.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

FOURTEEN said:


> Ahh yes it is buried in the post to go online and look. Hope they come out with more Ho scale stuff also.


Did you find some couplers for the Jack Frost tank car?


----------



## FOURTEEN (Feb 16, 2016)

Going to put some kadees on it when I get a chance.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

time warp said:


> I re read the announcement and it looks like you have to go online to get them. Maybe they will stock the HO stuff around Christmas.


Hi Guys,

We will have a full selection of HO scale buildings in the store for the holiday season (mid to late October). For the time being, you can shop online (*here's a link*) or you can special order at the hardware desk at your local Menards. Just bring the SKU# along to avoid any confusion.

Additionally, if you order online, you can choose to have the items sent to the store and shipping is free!

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> Although there are two threads in the Market Place section of the forum where this kind of thing would be more appropriate.


Hi CTValleyRR,

As the O Gaugers are familiar, we are known for our outstanding customer service. This is just another outlet for anyone who has questions about our products. We want everyone to feel like you can tell us if something is not to your satisfaction so that we car correct the issue.

Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Any plans for other HO products?

Nice affordable rolling stock like the O gauge guys get?


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

*Introducing two brand-new beautiful HO scale buildings from Menards!*

*HO Chippewa Valley Farm Supply (SKU# 279-5005) *
Dimensions: 5"W x 7-3/8"L x 3-1/2"H 










Stop by and stock up your pickup truck at the Chippewa Valley Farm Supply! This prebuilt and prelit HO gauge building sits atop a sturdy platform that’s hidden beneath a bed of synthetic grass. With the inclusion of a grain elevator, four figurines and Jack the German Shepherd, this model effortlessly captures the charm of American farmlands. And, to add even more realism to your train display, this building features a rotating exhaust fan that turns on when plugged in! LED yard lights and light strips are placed throughout the display to bring the signage and figurines to life with wonderful illumination. The Chippewa Valley Farm Supply Building functions with the addition of a 4.5-volt power adapter (sold separately, Menards SKU# 289-4005 or 289-4006). Click here to see more images and details!

*HO Grandpa’s House (SKU# 279-5007) *
Dimensions: 5-1/4"W x 6-7/8"L x 4-5/8"H










When he was younger, Grandpa built this house with the help of his lovely wife. This building brings back such happy memories, like when Cindy first rode her bicycle or when Jack learned to throw a baseball. Life seemed so much simpler then.

And now that the children have grown up and moved away, the house yearns for yesteryear. But lucky for Grandpa, it’s summer vacation, so he’s watching his grandkids for the week while Cindy is at work. Whether it’s sharing stories on the front porch swing or collectively working on his model railroad in the basement, Grandpa and his grandkids love spending time together. And look! Auntie Agatha pays a surprise visit with her prize-winning apple pie in hand!

While these charming moments with family are fleeting, you’ll always have a good time at Grandpa’s House.

This building illuminates with the addition of a 4.5-volt AC adapter (sold separately, Menards SKU# 289-4005, 4006). Click here to see more images and details!
*
Plus, take advantage of our 11% rebate sale going on through Saturday, June 16, 2016!*










Keep an eye out for more HO scale buildings arriving online soon. Sign up for our HO Gauge emails and be the first to know when new items become available. Click here to sign up! In case you missed it, this week’s email is pictured below. 










Thank you,
Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

Any non $50 a pop or not assembled items coming soon?


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have picked up both the Menards hobby store, as well as the Dakota cabinet factory. They are very nice, I love the interior of the hobby store, and I'm looking forward to more HO scale items.


----------



## Menards (Oct 8, 2015)

3.8TransAM said:


> Any non $50 a pop or not assembled items coming soon?


3.8TransAM,

That's an interesting question. I'm sure there would be some amount of savings if we produced kits as opposed to prebuilt structures. I would also say the convenience of a prelit and prebuilt structure is very appealing to a lot of folks. We have just never produced kits before, so we would have to do more research.

I would like to learn how other HO gaugers feel about this topic. Thanks for bringing it up!

-Mark the Menards Train Guy


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Menards said:


> 3.8TransAM,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm cheap and kits can be fun.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Since you asked. 

What I don't like about your prebuilt structures is that they are on base platforms
and they don't blend in with my scenery all that good. 

I like your buildings but not the bases. Still trying to see if I can fit a couple of them in.

Look at Woodland Scenics prebuilts and kits. No large bases to try to fit in. I can work them in any way I need.
I have several of theirs.

Magic


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

I was hoping to see someone do some affordable multi-number sets of hoppers, gondolas, etc.

Maybe some 6 packs or 12 packs if the price was right.

The pre-fab buildings look nice, but I just don't see the allure there.(to me)

I 100% agree about the bases.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Something to consider about these built up structures from Menards is they are marketing towards a wide range of consumers.
The appeal is not only the train crowd, but also for Christmas villages and collectors in general. ( I started to say Village People, Y-M-CA!!!)
Yeah, kits would be nice but I doubt they'd find enough profit in them.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Menards said:


> I would also say the convenience of a prelit and prebuilt structure is very appealing to a lot of folks.
> 
> I would like to learn how other HO gaugers feel about this topic.


I'd wager the focus studies didn't include modelers. That's OK. The hobby has turned toward the unbox and plop, as well as has been said the "other" folks, Christmas and what not.

As a non-ho train guy my preference would be kits. I need to modify them to make a plausible facsimile in S. That's easier to do before it's assembled.

Interesting buildings would be considered. Square common buildings, meh.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Unbox and plop is right. Even simple kits can provide many hours of enjoyment, and then the pride of having done it yourself. Good or bad, you still made the effort.
My young son absolutely loves building structure kits with me. I help him along, but even with glue smears and crooked walls, he's proud as can be.
So when you hit 700 posts, will you be the Not so New Guy?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

time warp said:


> So when you hit 700 posts, will you be the Not so New Guy?


I hope not.

I'm fully expecting my status as new will endure for all eternity.

give or take.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Menards said:


> Hi CTValleyRR,
> 
> As the O Gaugers are familiar, we are known for our outstanding customer service. This is just another outlet for anyone who has questions about our products. We want everyone to feel like you can tell us if something is not to your satisfaction so that we car correct the issue.
> 
> ...


Mark,

That doesn't address my comment at all. There is a section of this forum, entitled Marketplace, where buying, selling and advertising is supposed to be done (by the forum rules). This keeps things that potentially objectionable off of the other threads.

I personally would rather not see blatant advertising in the discussion areas of the forum. But I seem to be outvoted, so I'll just do my best to ignore it.

Thank you,
Ben who Prefers His Discussions Ad-Free


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Welcome Menards, glad to see you in HO. 
As far as pre-built goes, I'm all for it. Some of us just cannot build kits for a variety of reasons, could be health, bad eyesight, don't have the time or skills, so this is great.

I also would like to see freight cars in Ho if possible.


----------



## 3.8TransAM (Jan 13, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Mark,
> 
> That doesn't address my comment at all. There is a section of this forum, entitled Marketplace, where buying, selling and advertising is supposed to be done (by the forum rules). This keeps things that potentially objectionable off of the other threads.
> 
> ...


I can see both sides. I guess as long as he doesn't become a harping case and daily bumps I would be okay.

I've run across their posts on other forums and they actually interact with the customers on forums, which is pretty cool. they do good things for the O scalers, so I'm hoping they get something similar for the HO folk.

I could use some good deals on flat cars, gondolas, hoppers, etc. I know the O folks are pretty happy about it.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

davidone said:


> Welcome Menards, glad to see you in HO.
> As far as pre-built goes, I'm all for it. Some of us just cannot build kits for a variety of reasons, could be health, bad eyesight, don't have the time or skills, so this is great.
> 
> I also would like to see freight cars in Ho if possible.


I guess I should have clarified my statement earlier. Pre builts have their place certainly, and these are nice.


----------

